

Why did the word "Start" disappear from Start Menu in Windows Vista - arithmetic
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2009/12/14/9936347.aspx

======
steerpike
Probably because the first button you had to press in order to shut down your
computer was 'Start'.

~~~
joubert
[http://www.followsteph.com/2008/08/03/why-have-a-start-
butto...](http://www.followsteph.com/2008/08/03/why-have-a-start-button-to-
shutdown-windows/)

